# just a few shots



## spuds_mckinsey (May 17, 2006)

what do you think?


----------



## yogi dc (May 17, 2006)

pretty nice man, whats the strain is she?


----------



## spuds_mckinsey (May 17, 2006)

no idea, just some bagseed i got awhile back.  was some really good smoke tho


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 17, 2006)

*Whats up SM. Nice bud shots. I think she is looking great. How old is she? Great job. *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 17, 2006)

Mmmmmm! That looks yummy! Awesome job SM...keep up the great work, I'm getting jealous


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 17, 2006)

mm....lookin tasety


----------

